# Wolf spider? (Oaxaca, Mexico)



## John Bokma (Feb 19, 2007)

Found this quite large spider resting under a big flat stone and took some photos. Is it a wolf spider? Any idea of what species (Oaxaca, Mexico).


----------



## Selenops (Feb 19, 2007)

Definitely a wolf spider but which one I can't say. 

Maybe someone with greater knowledge to ID this one can help us.


----------



## KUJordan (Feb 19, 2007)

a Lycosid, as said by megalon, for sure.

it seems very closely related to L. erythrognatha...


----------

